# Cost of living in Cabo Mexico



## mrsvixen (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm just starting off with my research to become snowbirds. We'd like to rent and have small doggos.
Where can I start to figure out the cost of living?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It will be whatever you make it, as it depends entirely upon your spending habits now, vs. what they will be in your new lifestyle in Mexico. Too many variables and unknowns for anyone else to give you an answer. Of course, you can look up the prices of things you buy regularly, and start estimating..........


----------

